# Pork Ribs (How long is too much smoke)



## j4165y (Jun 26, 2011)

I have found that no more than one hour of smoke is perfect. I have heard of guys smoking longer. How do you do that without tasting like burned piece of timber. I take 4x4 chunk of apple wood soaked in water or until i burn an hours worth of apple wood. I know that you can go no soak on wood chunk and you can smoke longer. Just looking for ideas.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess everyone has their preference on how much smoke is "too much smoke"

I use a stick burner and never have a "too smokey" piece of meat.

I also have very good flow threw the cook chamber which is a major factor.


----------



## venture (Jun 26, 2011)

Tell us about your smoker.  Tell us how you are using it?  How are you measuring your temps.  How are you adding smoke? What kind of meat are you smoking?

As raptor said, some of these things can be a matter of personal preference? He also mentioned air flow.  If you have stale smoke sitting around in your chamber that can be a bad thing.

Please give us more info.  There are lots of great people on this forum who would be happy to give you some ideas.  Keep at it, you will get it right.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2011)

Personally I'm a smokeaholic. It can't get too smokey for me. I suggest you find out how much smoke you like on you Q & go from there. Everybody has different tastes.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> I guess everyone has their preference on how much smoke is "too much smoke"
> 
> I use a stick burner and never have a "too smokey" piece of meat.
> 
> I also have very good flow threw the cook chamber which is a major factor.


Ditto

In my GOSM I have oversmoked but not my Stick Burner


----------



## flash (Jun 27, 2011)

Also depends on the type of wood you are using. You can smoke for 8 hours using pecan and have a great piece of meat, while 8 hours of mesquite, you may not think so.


----------

